# This one will dissapoint you...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to post up my usual report but I did the same thing that ruined my camera last year this year. I had my camera in my shorts pocket and when attempting to land my boat it went for a swim. So we will have to use our imiganiations until stevo and pavlick post some pics. The plan was for stevo and I to meet pavlick at the smith and edwards at 5:30 am and head up to causey for some kokes. We headed up to causey but to all of our surprises, everywhere you could back a boat to the water was blocked by some kind of steel barricade GRRRRR and there was no were we could launch my boat is to heavy to cary to the water. We saw 12volt mans red jeep parked there, would be interested to hear how he did, and we were told the closest lake you could get a boat on was woodruff res. We were already getting later in the morning and Stevo and I mistakenly fished woodruff narrows one day so we said what the heck lets go. I understood there was supposed to be a boat ramp there but only a rocky dirty road with very narrow turnarounds a tough launch. We finally got trolling for around 9am and we were out for a couple of hours. I had the hot rod landing 3 cuts and passing one to stevo for some help while I drove the boat. Honestly they were not memorable fish big fish was maybe 13" and they did the usual cut waterski job they played dead. Pavlick managed to pick up one more but 4 fish in 2 1/2 hours of trolling was not the great start we were looking for and no salmon dinner. This was the one trip I didn't pack my fly rods and I sure regretted it! There were 2 great looking streams and I wanted to fish them, but just couldn't bring myself to pitch salmon eggs in a river again. So since the first part of the trip was disrupted we figured we could at least go and try our hands at some musky fishing at newton. We drove up through garden city and bear lake is a joke, elbow to elbow beach users and rec boaters. We stopped and had a raspberry shake, would have made a great food shot... Finally made it to newton and it was wall to wall rec boaters most tryed to keep a safe distance but one boat kept comming 15 feet away, was very tempted to give him some luckycraft earings! We only saw or heard of 3 muskies being caught that day lukily one of them was Pavlick's a 30 inch jumping fish was really cool to see him catch it. So basically I got to go through 3 new canyons I have never seen, practically went to 3 different states, and found 2 new rivers to fish. Started off at 4am got home at midnight, caught a few fish, had a good time, but have no photos for my post because cameras were not made to swim. Hopefully stevo and pavlick can add a couple of photo's of the cuts or tiger to show you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds rough, guys. All day chug-alongs with little action can really get under your skin. Especially when you fry your camera. -)O(- 

That muskie sounded like a nice reward for Pavlik. Nice job.

Too bad no access at Causey. That's messed up.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya man you always got'a have the fly pole.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat report.

Did you say you caught some trout at the Narrows? Catching trout at Woodruff Narrows Reservoir is rare these days, good job.

I was out there today cleaning litter from the roads. I also have the maintenance contract with the Game & Fish Dept for the facilities at the Narrows. 

Did you make it to the north end of the lake - the concrete boat ramp? Its OK for trailers but has some loose gravel on it and I forgot my cleanup tools and brooms. There's another place to launch that's closer; the gravel pit at the end of the good part of the road.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Those barracades have always been there, used to be a gap big enough down in the skullcrack arm to back a pickup in but if you had a trailer on you would be asking for trouble. Im kinda surprised you tried to get your deep V on Causey... Thats canoe and kayak country.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea anything north of kaysville where I work is like a foreign country to me so Pavlick was playing guide. It sure was a lot of driving but got to see a lot of country, funny thing is I just went back up there to take my family to see the races at wyoming downs. Can't beat a full afternoon of gambling and only loosing 16 bucks! I was hitting them pretty good most of the day me and my daughter were picking horses together, but my wifes only ticket she could cash was a horse that didn't load in the gate ran the full length of the track trying to escape. He was scratched and she got her 2 bucks back.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Too bad about the camera, sounds like it was a good time however.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis1, give Lost Creek a try with you boat.
There are some fair sized trout in there.
LC is wakeless, so you don't have to put up with
rec boaters there.
East Canyon is another good place to fish for trout and bass, but there are rec boaters there.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

waltny said:


> Those barracades have always been there, used to be a gap big enough down in the skullcrack arm to back a pickup in but if you had a trailer on you would be asking for trouble. Im kinda surprised you tried to get your deep V on Causey... Thats canoe and kayak country.


Just last fall, there were some poeple that got a boat just like orvis' to the water there with a 4x4. So, it could be done. What baffles me is why on earth did they build a boat ramp there and then block it off??


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Just last fall, there were some poeple that got a boat just like orvis' to the water there with a 4x4. So, it could be done.


But those people probably don't run into stuff like orvis1 does.  Just kidding.

I'm sure he'd make it down...as long as there aren't any fire pits or snow banks in the area. :lol: :wink: :wink:

wyogoob-

He's talking about Woodruff Reservoir in Utah, just west of Woodruff. Long and skinny.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you tell LOAH and I have fished a time or two.... I have ripped pants, run over firepits, gotten stuck in the snow, and had to crawl on my hands and knees to the truck but all in the name of fishing. My wife seems to think my cameras batteries are dead so we will charge it up and see if she works... Cross your fingers...


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

are you sure u didnt just decide to take a swim and forget about ur camera? :wink:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> waltny said:
> 
> 
> > Those barracades have always been there, used to be a gap big enough down in the skullcrack arm to back a pickup in but if you had a trailer on you would be asking for trouble. Im kinda surprised you tried to get your deep V on Causey... Thats canoe and kayak country.
> ...


They built a physical boat ramp out of concrete? Thing must be huge, cant believe I missed it. Causey fluctuates almost 60-70 feet(probally more down in the skullcrack arm).


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

A ramp out of gravel. Causey is full right now, so I don't know how far the ramp goes down. Anyways, they done some restructuring there it seems. If it was not for those posts, it would have been very easy to get that boat in the water. They also paved the roads to skullcrack and wheatgrass.


----------

